# Action R/C Wednesday Night FREE Stadium Racing



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Starting December 3rd, 2008 we will be running Stadium night.
Month of December is FREE!!!
Racing starts at 6:30 pm. 2 Qualifiers and a Main.

Classes include:
-Stadium Truck (RC18T, Mini-T, Vendetta ST, Xray M18, etc)
-Stadium Buggy (RC18B, Vendetta, Kyosho Half 8, etc)
-Mini Desert Truck Box Stock (As it comes out of the box, can only change oil and add bearings in the wheels)
-Monster Truck (Mini LST, RC18M, Xray M18M, Etc. Rubber tires only)

4 entries make a class.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Been working on the track, its looking sweet! There's multiple lines you can take, and some sweet jumps! Get your stuff ready, just a few more days!


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Had a fun night, everyone seemed to like the stadium. Have some pics, will work on posting them up in a bit.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

how many showed up hows my decals comin


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

just a couple showed up.

waiting on the green vinyl to show up to finish your decals.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sounds like FUN!


----------

